# Sunlight or light bulb?



## KimoKetamine (Jul 18, 2007)

Which is better, natural or artificial light for growing my plants?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2007)

Nothing beats the giant metal halide in the sky.
but it depends on you situation. Indoors artifical light (florous, HPS, MH or LED) is a must. 3,000 lumens per sq. ft. is a good mark.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

> 3,000 lumens per sq. ft. is a good mark.


5000 lumens per square ft is better.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Nothing beats the giant metal halide in the sky.


 
:yeahthat: 

:giggle:


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

ummm well im growing mine outside ... but it seems smaller than the other pics ive seen in this forum... and have the same age .... what could it be?? hhhmmm..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

> what could it be??


A whole lot of things. Soil, lights, air circulation and a bunch of other things.


----------



## KimoKetamine (Jul 26, 2007)

kriz1199 said:
			
		

> ummm well im growing mine outside ... but it seems smaller than the other pics ive seen in this forum... and have the same age .... what could it be?? hhhmmm..


 
Perhaps you are simply growing a different strain that doesn't grow as tall as fast?:48: :woohoo:


----------

